# The Sixth Sense (1999)



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

*first again.*

cool.  i'm the first person here again.  nifty.  well, despite the backlash that the movie got afterwards, i love it still.  i think haley jo osmond is excellent.  this film was really cool.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 17, 2002)

lol, you again! Its almost like we have _identical_ bloody taste! Love this film, twas great, my dad thinks i'm dumb cos i didnt guess that Bruce Willis was dead, but y'know, it made the ending even better!

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## Shaun (Jul 17, 2002)

I liked the movie, I didn't know it got any backlash. I thought it was a great movie with really good performances and scary ghosts. But the ending with Bruce Willis' character being dead was way too predictable, come on, you never saw other people interact with him. They made it too obvious by trying to hide it.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 18, 2002)

Well y'know, i just feel soooo dumb now but i'm sure i'll get over it 

Blah.

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 18, 2002)

ok, well i didn't get it either so don't feel too stupid.  

and the backlash for the movie was more against haley jo osmond than anything else.  there were tons of 'i see dead people' parodies.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 18, 2002)

Aww, i dont feel too bad now 

Like in Scary Movie, that guy saw dead ppl  its the only one i can think of now 

:fangs:xxx:smokin:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 18, 2002)

there were lots on like SNL and late night talk shows and stuff.  but luckily the backlash wasn't too bad.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 18, 2002)

Yup, i thought it rocked, and i wanted to watch it again as soon as it finished


----------



## Legolas (Jul 18, 2002)

The first time I watched this film I was really freaked out. And I can't deal with gross scenes like blood and guts all that well either...but it was brilliant! Haley Joel Osment is TOO cute and a great actor. 

It's so creepy tho, like when all the cupboards are open...aafter Imwatched it a few times the chill wore off and the coolness came in. The film is amazing and the twist at the end - I never would have guessed that. ?But theres something I don't understand. If he is dead, why is he sitting with Cole's mom when Cole gets home from school. Surely he knew that, while he was trying to talk to her, she wasn't responding. And how did he get in the house in the first place?!
:flash:


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

*The Sixth Sense - did you see the twist coming?*

Obviously, spoilers for the movie will abound in this thread!

I didn't see the movie until it came out on video, I had not been told what the actual twist was, but I was aware that there was one, from hearing people talk.
I made an offhand remark like "So, I suppose Bruce Willis is a ghost", and the person who I was talking to just looked at me blankly - "uuuuuhhhh, ummm, no, not really", he stuttered on for a bit, but I already knew that I had just ruined the movie for myself 

I know a few people that figured it out - or, I suppose they just guessed, really.  

What about you?


----------



## Shaun (Jul 19, 2002)

I watched it on video aswell and I also knew that there was a big twist but had no clue what it was before I saw the movie. I think they just tried too hard to cover up the twist. So yes I guessed it about halfway through the movie, if I didn't know there was a twist I'm not sure I would of got it.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Knowing there is a twist coming, even if you don't actually know what it is, will make you figure it out, I think.

Still great though, even if you have guessed it


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 19, 2002)

he just walks in.  he's a ghost, so nothing can stop him. since he didn't realize he was dead, he could convince himself that the mother was just upset and worried about her son.  he could believe that he's already talked to her about her son.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 20, 2002)

*The Sixth Sense*

I liked this movie a lot!

Very scary!


----------



## Shaun (Jul 20, 2002)

Yeah very scary. I think the scariest part is having a young kid see all the ghosts, having that happen to me at that age would freak me out for life.


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

If they were all mangled and gory lookin and i saw 'em as a young kid i'd be scarredfor life lol


----------



## angelle myst (Jul 20, 2002)

I didnt hear there was a twist, but i didnt go to see it at the movies, i had to wait to rent it months after all the hype had died down so anything i did know or think was forgotten. I totally didnt see it coming


----------



## Krystal (Jul 25, 2002)

For me was a surprise, I really don't see it coming.  At first I was thinking that probably Bruce as Tabitha says was the ghost. 

Krystal


----------



## imported_Data (Dec 21, 2002)

I loved this movie too! And I didn't see the twist either and neither did any of the people I was watching it with. So, those that did must be really, really observant! :rolly2:


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jul 24, 2003)

It was clever how the colour red was used in all the death and ghosty bits and that there was no red in any of the scenes where it shouldn't have been. Nice touch.


----------



## Dave (Aug 18, 2010)

Not many posts here!!

I've enjoyed all of the M Night Shyamalan's films I've watched, but I've avoided this until now because I was spoiled the ending. I expected that the film would be totally ruined because I already knew the twist. I just watched it recorded from TV with my son (who didn't know) and I still enjoyed it. I could see the clues very easily and couldn't believe how he didn't realise. I think that is a tribute to how clever this film is.


----------



## Metryq (Apr 2, 2011)

My dad used to "guess the endings" of shows on TV all the time. He was a high school English teacher. And when one reads enough, one learns the craft of storytelling. As I got older, I learned how to guess the endings, too, although any given story might have two or more probable conclusions. 

I saw the ending coming in _Sixth Sense_, but that hardly "ruined" the movie for me. In fact, it gave me a greater appreciation for the broader messages in the film. My dad wrote columns on teaching for a local paper. And there was one that fitted _Sixth Sense_ perfectly: "Students Who Taught Me."

As TokyoGirl noted, being dead might have been a dream-like state for Dr. Crowe (Willis), where he'd see only what he wanted to see. Many people live their lives that way. And since we saw everything from Dr. Crowe's point-of-view, the audience can only assume the expected interactions — such as Dr. Crowe meeting Mrs. Sear and then waiting with her for Cole to get home — were not shown.

A "twist" ending can still be good if you've figured it out and the main character hasn't.


----------

